# Casual shorts functional for riding?



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

I bike to work every day. Love it. I'm looking for shorts that are casual styled, like board shorts or something, but still functional for riding, preferably road and mountain. Something a little more slim fitting and tight in the crotch so I can move and not get hung up on my saddle. I have board shorts on my idea list so far; anyone else got suggestions?


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Arcteryx Rampart or Palisade shorts. I ride pretty much anything except DH in them and they are nice and comfy and light. Not very tight though.

For a tighter fit I'd recommend Theory - like these. I have some other model. They are a bit short / euro style so consider yourself warned


----------



## jgdblue (Apr 24, 2015)

I haven't been riding nearly as long as some have, but I like board shorts so far.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I just ordered some of these aerotek urban commuter capri pants for Spring and Fall season riding. Haven't received them yet, but the price seems good. I've been looking for some bike shorts that don't scream I BIKE AND LOVE IT MORE THAN ANYTHING. These seem to fit the bill, on screen anyway.

Men's Commuter Pedal Pushers Cycling Capri or Biking Knicker


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

When I'm commuting or running errands and will be on the bike less than an hour, I just wear non cycling clothing. It works just fine.

A "real" ride means chamois in shorts of some sort or another. Butt butter for longer rides.


----------



## Jime89 (Jan 4, 2015)

I like to wear Dickies shorts. They aren't the tightest fitting but I haven't had any problems with them getting stuck on the saddle.


----------



## EsHan13 (Jun 12, 2004)

Prana Zion shorts work great for me as I find them to be very versatile, durable and they blend in. As for fit, I find the Zion shorts to be slim fitting and really comfortable to wear (FWIW - I'm 5'9" and 165 lbs). 

I like them so much that I actually own at least 7 pairs. The convertible Zion pants option is good for colder days as you can zip on the "legs" post ride. 

Retail price of $70 is rather high but you can catch them on sale for $40 to $50 if you shop around. 

For most of us, any synthetic board shorts work just fine as they tend to be light, durable and dry out really quickly. On the longer rides, I just throw on a good pair of chamois shorts underneath and I'm good to go.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

How stretchy are the Zions? 

I was looking at them myself and they are on sale now on SAC


----------



## EsHan13 (Jun 12, 2004)

They definitely do stretch horizontally (i.e. from left to right) to a certain extent that it goes towards increasing their comfort and versatility during activities. 

They have just the right amount of give/stretch to be comfortable but not sacrifice durability or overly sag. If ya can find them on sale, go for it. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

^ Thanks for the intel!

I was hoping for 4-way stretch, to be honest - I think when you sit and pedal up / down or top / bottom stretch is quite important for comfort


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys! I've got plenty to look at!


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Nashbar brand shorts are awesome. I like them so much I wear them to work. Light, stretchy, looks good. I own five pairs. Nashbar Glen Plaid Baggy Shorts


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

So I recieved a pair of the shorts, I usually wear a 38 but the XL was way too big. Exchanged for a L and the fit is loose but not baggy and the elastic on the waist provides a snug fit. The belt is cheapish, but functional. The material has some give to it for ease of movement when cycling. The leg cinch could have a smaller plastic cinch piece (sorry I don't know the term for it). I think these will be nice for rides along with other activities and lounging about, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Clyde250 (Oct 18, 2013)

Cannondale Peak at Jensonusa.
Fits true to size. Undershort isn't much, but put a decent pair of bibs on and you are golden.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Just received Giro 40M tech overshort regular fit - these are awesome imo! Very stretchy, comfy, and classy. 

However, not many pockets / storage and fit is a bit slim even on the regulars, not baggy at all.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Boardshorts work great. If you need something with more of a walkshort vibe but still with stretch try this https://us.billabong.com/shop/product/mens-shorts/crossfire-x-slub-submersible-short?color=BLK


----------



## piranah (Mar 5, 2015)

Zoic Ether are great for biking to work and then wearing all day. You can remove the liner if you want. They look a little different, but if you have a casual office, should not be an issue.


----------



## nightvisionmiami (Dec 29, 2014)

Mountain biking that almost look like casual shorts. They are not really baggy and not too long either.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

saw these DaHui shorts at Costco for $20. 4way stretch, ultra thin, much thinner than my Fox Rangers. They're great as casuals. Plan to ride test them this week.

http://www.costco.com/Da-Hui-Men's-Hybrid-Short-Light-Gray.product.100155201.html


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

update: def going back to Costco to get more. 

They are great as long as the ultra thin fabric holds up over time for riding. My minor complaint using them as casual shorts is that the pockets aren't as phone/wallet/keys friendly as cargo pockets; pockets could be a couple inches deeper or w/ velcro closure. Also the pocket material is mesh so key rings tend to snag. I suppose a few mins w/ a needle and thread and some fabric/velcro strips can easily correct those minor points.

For riding, the shorts totally disappear, ultra light, no bunching up, drawstring keeps em in place. IMO better than all my other shorts (TLD, Fox, Oakley) in that regard. They will be perfect for summer.


----------



## jsrdy (Mar 10, 2015)

Check out the Pearl Izumi canyon short. They are fairly slim fitting and I like the length because they are not so long that they rub on your knees the whole time you are pedaling.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

POC Trail vent should fit your bill.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

saw these at Costco, $13.99 in many colors:

http://www.costco.com/Pebble-Beach-Men’s-Performance-Short-Khaki.product.100140479.html

similar to the DaHui but with slightly thicker fabric and of course much cheaper. I got some to try but I'm digging the DaHui.

fwiw, I always use liners, usually TLD Ace liners.


----------

